# Acorn TV



## Sunny (May 30, 2016)

Since I got a Roku stick for streaming, I've been subscribing to Acorn TV, which has some very good British progamming. Many of their shows are really excellent. One that I'm completely hooked on is called Moving On, which already has 7 seasons on Acorn, an 8th will be filmed this year. It's a series of independent stories, having nothing to do with each other. Each story is about 45 minutes long. They are about realistic, everyday people facing various crises in their lives, and how they resolve them. The people look like real human beings, not movie stars. And each episode is very well acted and directed. They are fascinating.

Has anyone else discovered this gem?

Another show that I enjoy on Acorn is called QI.  It's as quirky as the name implies. It's kind of a panel quiz game narrated by Stephen Fry, always with Alan Davies (remember Jonathan Creek?) on the panel, and various other witty people. It's very funny, and head and shoulders above any other quiz game on TV.

There are also many good cop/courtroom/mystery shows.  This channel is well worth the 5 bucks or so I pay each month for it. I like it so much that I've cancelled Netflix streaming, though I still get one DVD at a time from Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

Sounds like you have a lot of good shows on that channel.  I only have a mini box and am not eligible at this point for any add ons to my cable service.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 30, 2016)

We too, have a Roku.  We subscribe to Netflix, Hulu ($8/month) and Crunchy Roll ($40+/year, Anime).  We love Hulu since we can get yesterday's shows with minimum commercial interruptions.  Sometimes we wait to watch them the next day, just for the lack of distractions.  We have gotten a lot of foreign shows from Netlfix - UK's George Gently (1960's set police drama), Sweden's Wallander, Denmark's Dicta (detective journalist) and New Zealand's Almightly Johnsons (hilarious!).  Will have to see what Acorn has to offer too.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

What is a Roku?


----------



## fureverywhere (May 30, 2016)

I dunno, but my Mum would have been so very happy. The royals and "Upstairs, Downstairs"...she passed in 1989 but would have adored Acorn.


----------



## kburra (May 31, 2016)

Yep have watched all of them here in OZ,all very good and different,there are many sites (No fee) to stream and watch (See pic)aand if can watch then can download of course>


----------



## Myquest55 (May 31, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> What is a Roku?



A ROKU is a small device that hooks into your TV or sound system.  It uses the wireless broadcast from the internet to stream to your television.  You can get some things free - like You Tube, some sports and various other open sites from the internet but you have to subscribe to the movie channels like Netflix, Amazon Prime or Hulu.  There are a LOT to choose from.  It is NOT the internet on TV though.  (You CAN hook your computer to the TV to do that but that is a different connection altogether.)  You can also run these subscription channels through a Play Station or other game platform. I don't believe it is very expensive - under $40.  Check out their website - Roku.com - better info there.

Well worth it - if you like movies and binge watching TV shows.  Sometimes we have watched half a series in a weekend!


----------



## kburra (May 31, 2016)

Mmmm sounds OK,but why pay anything when you can stream/download any TV series or movies,just copy them (MP4) to a  external HD and connect via HDMI to the telly,or similar still, copy to USB stick and plug that in..works for me


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2016)

I like the convenience of the little Roku stick, which is about the size and shape of a flash drive, and plugs right into the back of my TV, where it stays all the time. I paid less than $40 for mine. No need to copy anything and move it, it's all right there; it just gives your TV a lot of extra channels, some of which are actually good!

But you're right, you can probably find other hookups for streaming also. I think streaming will be the TV of the not-so-distant future. No more commercials, and you can watch whatever you want whenever you want it, and can repeat, fast forward, etc.


----------



## Butterfly (May 31, 2016)

Sunny said:


> Since I got a Roku stick for streaming, I've been subscribing to Acorn TV, which has some very good British progamming. Many of their shows are really excellent. One that I'm completely hooked on is called Moving On, which already has 7 seasons on Acorn, an 8th will be filmed this year. It's a series of independent stories, having nothing to do with each other. Each story is about 45 minutes long. They are about realistic, everyday people facing various crises in their lives, and how they resolve them. The people look like real human beings, not movie stars. And each episode is very well acted and directed. They are fascinating.
> 
> Has anyone else discovered this gem?
> 
> ...




I absolutely LOVE Acorn TV.  There are so many good things on there.  I love all the British mysteries, courtroom things, too.  Just finished watching Janet King, series 1.  Really liked it.  If  you liked Moving on, try "the Accused."  It's similar in that it is a series of different stories about people reaching the crisis point.  It also has people who look like real people, not movie stars.


----------

